# Study In Canada



## g.strange42 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

Me and my partner are looking to Study in Canada with a view to applying for PR once we have finished, were looking for any advice or info on possible educational funding and ways that we can raise funds to get there.

Gabreil Strange


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

g.strange42 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my partner are looking to Study in Canada with a view to applying for PR once we have finished, were looking for any advice or info on possible educational funding and ways that we can raise funds to get there.
> 
> Gabreil Strange


Hi

You will not receive a study permit without a proof of funds ( for the first year)
There are scholarships but they are hard to get in the economic environment of today.
It is also important to fill the education requirements which will lead eventually to apply for PR.
If you become a full time student with a study permit, you will be able to work as a student .

Jade


----------



## g.strange42 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jade said:


> Hi
> 
> You will not receive a study permit without a proof of funds ( for the first year)
> There are scholarships but they are hard to get in the economic environment of today.
> ...



I have the educational requirements so thats not a worry, the scholarships are the hard part. And were working all the funding angles in the UK at the moment.

Also trying everything we can to make some cash.

gabby


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys is there a way in gaining entry into Canada? Im from England, UK and already have a degree in computing with business. Is it easy to take up some kind of internship program?


----------

